# Veruca Salt - VCR



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

06/24 – Vancouver, BC @ Biltmore Cabaret


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats a band I have not heard from in some time


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

From the blurb in the press release I got, it's their first outing with the original line-up since '95...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have an album of theirs floating around somewhere


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This band was a guilty pleasure of mine. Catchy power pop delivered by a couple of cute women who made SG's look big!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> This band was a guilty pleasure of mine. Catchy power pop delivered by a couple of cute women who made SG's look big!


I was not going to go that far, but now that you said it, I'm in


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I quite enjoyed, both albums with the original line up.
Their Blow It Out Your Ass EP also had this track which I really liked.

[video=youtube;1nB73gxFkUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nB73gxFkUg[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Steve Albini recorded that one. Bob Rock did the one before that, name escapes me. Eight Arms to Hold You?




neldom said:


> I quite enjoyed, both albums with the original line up.
> Their Blow It Out Your Ass EP also had this track which I really liked.
> 
> [video=youtube;1nB73gxFkUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nB73gxFkUg[/video]


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

American Thighs was first, then the EP, then Eight Arms to Hold You.
You're right about Bob Rock and Albini, not sure who was on board for the first one.


----------



## CraM (Jul 13, 2013)

neldom said:


> American Thighs was first, then the EP, then Eight Arms to Hold You.
> You're right about Bob Rock and Albini, not sure who was on board for the first one.



Brad Wood did the first album - he's slated to do the 2014 release as well.

Other credits include Liz Phair, Smashing Pumpkins (Adore), Pete Yorn, Better than Ezra, and The Bangles (lol)


----------

